# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My new 10 gallon tank (setup)



## agassizi (Jan 26, 2005)

Here is a 10 Gallon tank setup.
plants used:
-Glossostigma elatinoides
-Blyxa japonica
-Hemianthus micranthemoides var.
-Ludwigia arcuata
-Vesicularia dubyana

I'll be glad to hear what you think?
(Sorry about the low quality pics)


----------



## agassizi (Jan 26, 2005)

Here is a 10 Gallon tank setup.
plants used:
-Glossostigma elatinoides
-Blyxa japonica
-Hemianthus micranthemoides var.
-Ludwigia arcuata
-Vesicularia dubyana

I'll be glad to hear what you think?
(Sorry about the low quality pics)


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I really love that wood! Very cool.I like your selection of plants as well. The glosso in the foreground is perfect, and the Blyxa next to the wood is a nice touch, (not an easy plant to grow though). I will be real interested in seeing what this looks like in a month or two.


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

nice setup guy.
robert do u have bad experiece with the blyxa ? in my tank it grows like weed ...


----------



## agassizi (Jan 26, 2005)

Thank you for your comments.

I added some pics of the aquascape, taken after 6 weeks.
Tell me what you think.........


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Definitely some significant growth after just 6 weeks. I've never seen Glosso stand up that tall. What level of light do you have on the tank?

Time to break out the scissors







,
Brian.


----------



## agassizi (Jan 26, 2005)

Thank you for your comment BSS, I have 4X15W tubes in this tank so it's not the lighting.
The glosso is growing in this way because it climbs on the Blyxa, I have deliberately chose that look of 'wild' grow.
Tell me what you think about this aquascape, what do you preffer?
The 'wild' glosso or the flat carpet grow..................


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

If you're going to the wild look, I think you've definitely achieved that. Well done. 

I can't think of any major changes right off. I really like the wood piece. With the wild look, it's almost completely hidden. Then again, with lots of growing plants, wood is very frequently hidden. So, I'm not sure what I'd change.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I really like the aquascape, but what a shame you can no longer see the wood! That wood is so unique and cool looking, but that is the trouble with using wood, its real hard to make the wood stand out without hiding it from view when using a lot of plants.


----------



## agassizi (Jan 26, 2005)

Thank you for your replies.
I think you right Robert but the problem is the shape of this wood, his base is thick and his branches are short. When I chose this center I knew that the plants grow will hide him.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Very impressive! I've been wanting to try a cube tank. Yours is definitely inspiring! What you could do is raise your centerpiece slightly by adding a little more substrate underneath it. I did this to all my pieces of driftwood, to give them a bit more prominance, but plant growth being as it is, I either have to raise it up a little more or just give and prune. I like the purplish/pink color on the background, how is that done?


----------



## agassizi (Jan 26, 2005)

I used a background with blue color that fades into white and aimed one of the tubes (a pink one) up against the wall.


----------

